# Westin Gourmet



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Not sure if I should be posting this here.

Has anyone used 'Westin Gourmet'? How is the quality of the meat? What would you recommend? Is it worth getting the loyalty card?

Cheers guys.


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> Not sure if I should be posting this here.
> 
> Has anyone used 'Westin Gourmet'? How is the quality of the meat? What would you recommend? Is it worth getting the loyalty card?
> 
> Cheers guys.


Ive just ordered 6KG of meat from them and is due to come today so i'll let you know what its like later on if you want but i know there are some guys on here who swear by them, loyalty card wise i didn't think it was worth £10 but I did 10% off my first order


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

T3hscott said:


> Ive just ordered 6KG of meat from them and is due to come today so i'll let you know what its like later on if you want but i know there are some guys on here who swear by them, loyalty card wise i didn't think it was worth £10 but I did 10% off my first order


Yeah plz let me know, that would be great.


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> Yeah plz let me know, that would be great.


no worries mate probs wont be until later on tonight but will defo let you know :thumbup1:


----------



## T3hscott (Dec 29, 2011)

Yo man just thought if let you know that Westin are awesome an would highly recommend them!! The chicken breasts are HUGE!!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I've been using WG for months now, the meat is very high quality, I'd recommend them


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I ordered one of the protein packs a while back and on the whole it was excellent. Whilst I didnt really go much on the burgers (prefer Tescos finest) the Chicken breasts as mentioned are large very high quality and the 3kg of ribe eye was very good too.

They did send my order out without the ice packs and chill stuff on it the first time leading to my order arriving warm and off. I called them and explained what they had done thinking I would probably have to spend ages sorting this out.

'We're ever so sorry to hear that, someone in the warehouse has obviously forgotten to pack it correctly. Throw it away and we'll reship your order tomorrow morning priority delivery'.

That was what the woman said within 30 seconds of answering my call and not what I was expecting given I had ordered £120 worth of meat.

First class customer service along with top class products imo


----------



## WestinGourmet (Oct 19, 2010)

Just seen this thread - cheers for the feedback guys   

I've just launched a new 'Build your perfect protein selection' pack on our Protein Page - check it out and let me know what you think.

*It gives BIG discounts if you buy lots of meat for training!*

And questions just post em on here and I'll get back to you.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Id not heard of westin before but just clicked on the link.

£30 discount for new customers and that meat looks fkn tidy.

Ordering tonight.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

WestinGourmet said:


> Just seen this thread - cheers for the feedback guys
> 
> I've just launched a new 'Build your perfect protein selection' pack on our Protein Page - check it out and let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


Didn't know there were WestinGourmet reps on here, that's awesome. I will definitely be in touch when I am placing my first order.


----------

